# RecipeDB - Sex Panter



## cdbrown (20/8/09)

Sex Panther  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes 0 minute additions are dry hopped 3/4 through fermentWas kegged so not conditionedLDME was added due to the low efficiency   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4 kg BB Pale Malt    0.2 kg Weyermann Caraaroma    0.2 kg Bairds Dark Crystal    0.05 kg JWM Chocolate Malt     0.5 kg Generic DME - Light    0.5 kg Dextrose       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      20 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 60mins)    20 g Hallertauer (Pellet, 4.8AA%, 5mins)    20 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 5mins)    20 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 1mins)    20 g Amarillo Gold (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 0mins)    20 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    5 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 30mins)    5 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 30mins)       Yeast     12 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale         20L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.061 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.015 (calc)   Bitterness 44.7 IBU   Efficiency 60%   Alcohol 5.99%   Colour 37 EBC   Batch Size 20L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Conditioning 1 days


----------



## brettprevans (20/8/09)

oh dude, i hope your still editing or have a good explaination for the inclusion of dex in an AG. they are going to flame you.


----------



## bum (20/8/09)

I usually end up panting afterwards too but I'm not about to dedicate a beer to it!


----------



## cdbrown (20/8/09)

Nope meant to be sex panther - guess that will teach me to check the spelling before posting

And yes it does have dex and some ldme. People can flame away if they want. I love this beer


----------



## Pennywise (20/8/09)

200g of yeast? I asume it was meant to be 20g?


----------



## brettprevans (20/8/09)

so why the dex and ldme instead of full AG. i was asking a question and not flaming you. just givinbg a heads up that some purists may flame


----------



## Ecosse (20/8/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> 200g of yeast? I asume it was meant to be 20g?



Perhaps a yeast infection after the panting.


----------



## Fourstar (20/8/09)

WHY THE HELL ARE YOU USING DEX IN AN AG!!! grrrrrraARRRFF!

Nah nothing wrong wit that, will help thin the body and reduce the malt flavour.. if thats what you are trying todo of course. Looks like an interesting brown/amber ale


----------



## cdbrown (20/8/09)

I didn't hit the efficiency I had estimated originally (70%) so my OG was down as well as the volume (more evap and kettle loss). So I've added some extra water along with dex and LDME. Was only to top it up.

200g of yeast - I think when I put the yeast in it had mL next to it - anyway just a packet of US-05 (12g) rehydrated in 200ml of water.


----------



## reviled (20/8/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> so why the dex and ldme instead of full AG. i was asking a question and not flaming you. just givinbg a heads up that some purists may flame



I use sugaz regularly in AG beers, as 4star says thins the body out and can be quite handy, allthough I personally tend to use cane/white/table sugar over dextrose as to me it gives a better fermentation flavour... But ive never used more than say 7% sugaz before...


----------



## chappo1970 (20/8/09)

cdbrown said:


> Nope meant to be sex panther...




ROFL! :lol: Sounds better this way though CDB

Sugars are fine like 4star and Revknut have said. I do agree that 7% sugaz is high but if you like it that good enough for me.

I have got to ask though is it more American Brown Ale influenced rather than APA?

Cheers


Chappo


----------



## reviled (20/8/09)

Chappo said:


> ROFL! :lol: Sounds better this way though CDB
> 
> Sugars are fine like 4star and Revknut have said. I do agree that 7% sugaz is high but if you like it that good enough for me.



The one time I used 7% sugar was in my 'Pliny the elder clone' and to be honest with you, I dont think anyone would have been able to pick that I used any sugaz past the 380 ogg grams of hops and the 7.2% abv  Oh, and did I mention the 255 IBU's :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (20/8/09)

reviled said:


> The one time I used 7% sugar was in my 'Pliny the elder clone' and to be honest with you, I dont think anyone would have been able to pick that I used any sugaz past the 380 ogg grams of hops and the 7.2% abv  Oh, and did I mention the 255 IBU's :lol:




ROFL! :lol: 255IBU's you would have been lucky to taste anything for a week!

Anyway I guess it illustrates that sugars are fine. I used to add it my lagers until 4star convinced to go wice... ahhh! wice it is a wonderful adjunct :icon_drool2: 

Chap Chap


----------



## Fourstar (20/8/09)

Chappo said:


> ROFL! :lol: 255IBU's you would have been lucky to taste anything for a week!
> Anyway I guess it illustrates that sugars are fine. I used to add it my lagers until 4star convinced to go wice... ahhh! wice it is a wonderful adjunct :icon_drool2:
> Chap Chap



I used to naysay suger primarily for the use it gets in kit brewing. I find its always a good option to add a small amount 5%~ to light SRM thrist quenching ales. This summer, planning for a Cream'junct' ale. 5% Suga, 10% Rice, 10% Polenta, 5% Carapils, 70% Pils/basemalt, 4.5% ABV~, 25IBU, bittering addition only..... ohhh yeahhhh. A decent one for the swill drinkers as well as the perfect lawnmowing beer... for when i mow the bricks in the courtyard of course! :lol: 

SO shappo, now you have just got to goto the darker.. er, lighter side... aka polenta! Got to have those light lagers that are as bright/light as straw.... fantastic!


----------



## cdbrown (20/8/09)

I guess you could say it's a mixture of an APA, AAA, ABA. But for an APA it's right on the border for OG, just outside for colour (between AAA and ABA) but within the limits for bitterness. Well according to beersmith anyway.

Dext was 9% of the grain bill so just above the quoted 7%. Might need to look around at these other options, but will also make sure beersmith has got my new brewhouse figures before brewing so won't need to top up with extract or sugar (hopefully)


----------

